# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  :: اطلاعیه :: گزینش و استخدام اجا (+مزایا)

## saj8jad

ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران جهت تكمیل كادر افسری نیروهای زمینی، قرارگاه  پدافند هوایی حضرت خاتم الانبیاء(ص) ، هوایی ، دریایی و  سازمان های تابعه  خود جهت پاسداری ازاستقلال وتمامیت ارضی و نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایران و ادامه  راه شهیدان ازبین جوانان متدین ،انقلابی و سلحشورهمرزم می‌پذیرد. داوطلبان  درحال تحصیل ودانش آموختگان رشته‌های ریاضی فیزیك، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی  ومعارف اسلامی از طریق آزمون اختصاصی و مصاحبه حضوری انتخاب و به منظور  فراگیری آموزش‌های نظامی كاربردی در دانشگاه‌های افسری امام علی (ع)، خاتم  الانبیاء (ص)، هوایی شهید ستاری ، علوم دریائی امام خمینی(ره) و فارابی  مشغول به تحصیل خواهند شد.

ــ دانلود دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام (شماره 1) ؛ *دانلود* با دقت مطالعه نمایید
ــ راهنمای تکمیل فرم ثبت نام ؛ *دانلود* با دقت مطالعه نمایید

داوطلبان دارای سهمیه (شاهد،جانباز،آزاده،فرزند نظامی،بسیج فعال) بایستی مدارک مربوط به سمهیه را حداکثر تا تاریخ 97/10/20 به دفاتر محل سکونت خود تحویل نمایند. در غیر این صورت امتیاز مربوطه کم لم یکن تلقی می گردد.
توجه 1: داوطلبان در زمان ویرایش اطلاعات می توانند اطلاعات اشتباهی ثبت نام خود را ویرایش نمایند(این تاریخ اعلام خواهد شد)
توجه 2: داوطلبان می توانند مشکلات مربوط به سامانه و فرآیند گزینش خود را از طریق منوی بالا گزینه ثبت مشکلات درج و پاسخ خود را دریافت نمایند.

*اطلاعیه مهم:*
1- داوطلبانی که اقدام به خرید کارت نموده اند بایستی در اسرع وقت ثبت نام خود را کامل و شماره پرونده دریافت نمایند. و تکمیل ثبت نام خود را به روزهای آخر موکول ننمایند.عواقب عدم تکمیل ثبت نام مشمول شخص داوطلب خواهد بود.
2- تاریخ ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نام از روز یک شنبه 97/10/16 تا پایان روز دوشنبه 97/10/17 می باشد.
3- داوطلبان رشته های ادبیات و علوم انسانی - معارف اسلامی می توانند تا پایان روز دوشنبه 97/10/17 علاوه بر ویرایش اطلاعات ، فرم ثبت نام خود را تکمیل نمایند.
4-استان محل سکونت - حوزه ، کد ملی پس از خرید کارت در هیچ مرحله ای از ثبت نام قابل ویرایش نمی باشد. (به هنگام خرید کارت دقت لازم داشته باشید)

*زمان ثبت نام:*
ــ ریاضی فیزیک ـ علوم تجربی 97/09/05 الی 97/10/14
ــ ادبیات و علوم انسانی ـ الهیات و معارف اسلامی 97/10/15 - به علت محدودیت های موجود فقط یک روز

ــ دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون 97/11/02 الی 97/11/04
ــ آزمون کتبی جمعه 97/11/05 ساعت 08:00 صبح

*لینک :* https://gozinsh.aja.ir/Portal/Home/

*امتيازات (مزایا):*
1ـ تحصيل در دانشگاههاي افسري ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران (دانشگاه افسري امام علي(ع) ،دانشگاه خاتم الانبيا (ص)، دانشگاه هوايي شهيد ستاري ، دانشگاه علوم دريايي امام خميني (ره) نوشهر و دانشكده علوم و فنون فارابي) شبانه روزي ميباشد.
2ـ پوشاك، تغذيه، آموزش ، بهداشت و درمان دانشجويان رايگان ميباشد.
3ـ به دانشجويان در طول تحصيل كمك هزينه تحصيلي پرداخت ميشود.
4ـ دانشجويان پس از طي 7 ترم موفقيت آميز تحصيلي به درجه ستواندومي نائل ميگردند و پس از دانش آموختگي به آنان دانشنامه كارشناسي در رشته مربوط اعطا ميگردد.
5ـ فارغ التحصيلان از تسهيلات ، وام هاي مصوب ، كارت اعتیاري حكمت ، بيمه خدمات درماني و بيمه عمر براي خود و عائله تحت تكفل و ساير خدمات رفاهي برابر مقررات و ضوابط موجود برخوردار خواهند شد.

----------


## saj8jad

در ضمن اینم بگم آزمون وردیش تقریبا آبکی هستش  :Yahoo (4):  (بنا به گفته شرکت کنندگان) 
منابع همونه ولی مثل آزمون کنکور سراسری سخت نیست

----------


## Dayi javad

_جدا از علاقه ب کانتر و .....

اگ خواستین وارد نظام بشین
اول برین خدمت 80 درصد احتمالش هست دیگ قید نظامو بزنین !

البته واس کسایی ک علاقه دارن خوبه !
بدون علاقه تو نظام نرین ک پشیمون میشین ! چون ن حقوقی داره ! نه پیشرفتی ب خصوص ارتش_

----------


## HossEin_v

*i wish if i could ...



*حیف که سنم بالاست و یکی مثل من رو قبول نمیکنن، توی این دوره زمونه ی بیکاری نعمتیه! *( درضمن سربازی هم رفتم اونم توی یکی از بدترین شرایط ممکن واسه هر سرباز! پس نگین که نرفتی و نمیدونی که چجوریه )

پ.ن:* الکی الکی این استخدامی ها رو رد نکنید! Take You'r Shots

----------


## Saturn8

اگه بری توی نظام احتمالا تو این موارد به مشکل برمیخوری
1.نحوه ی پوشش خودت وخانوادت.
2.حقوق کم وجای پیشرفت زیادی نداره.
3.توی ازدواج ممکنه ردبشید چون دیدجامعه به افرادنظامی خوب نیست.
4.بایدبه یه زندگی معمولی اکثرافراد این حوزه قناعت کنند.
5.به نظرم پیراپزشکی ها بهترند البته این یه نظره شخصیه.

----------

